# 6 word story



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I feel like I am really going out on a limb here, as I am not sure what kind of reaction I am going to get but I stumbled upon this book called "Not quite what I was planning" It consists of 6 word memoirs of famous and not so famous authors. The object was to describe their lives in six words. for example one says "Cried. Defied, Sighed. Died. Reapplied. and another states"nothing profound, I just sat around." So what I was thinking (and yes I am aware of the danger in that) was if everyone would do one except have it be about your woodworking. Perhaps a shop mishap? a glue up that didn't. Is anyone game? I hope so. I think it may be very interesting. 
I will even start. Sooo here goes--
" Broke knee,
given saw, 
found passion!"


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

What's a buddy for ?

"I feel boxed in at times"


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

Glued it, screwed it, re-dood it


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Too Long, Too short, Just Right


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Too much wood, not enough time!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Watching glue dry makes time fly.

Lee


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm glad dad showed me how!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Cut it, Glue it, Post it


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Making sawdust is the best therapy.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I came. I saw. I sawed.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

round peg fits in square hole


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Iretsu - I really eat this stuff up


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

better than sitting in a cubical


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome, now I can breathe now. Let's hear some others!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

no brain, no pain ... whoops that's only 4


----------



## WudWrkr (Mar 19, 2008)

Joint, plane, rip - milling is fullfilling!


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Dream it, build it, share it.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Allison;

….Desire. Aspire. Acquire. Inspire. Admire…..Wood *!*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

Select, plane, rout, assemble, finish, box


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I came, I saw, I built.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tried, Failed, Learned, Tried Again, Good.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

"Sleep all night; work all day".

(singing).


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

"I'm a LumberJock and I'm Okay"

(singing with Debbie)


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

EYE WOOD,
I COULD,
ITS GOOD


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

Oops… I can repair that… Maybe


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

square and level figments of imagination


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

As a shop teacher of 34 years (including some wood shop), I would say,

"Never gave up on a student"


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

I can make one of those.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

One of my old favorites …..

"Cut it twice … still too short"


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Carve… wood… leather…love 'em both


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

got my paycheck today ….
gonna spend it like a crazy fool ….

dang. missed again


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Wood, wood, wood, wood, wood, wood.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I wish I could make that.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I know I can make that!


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Knot Working Would be Wood Working;
Would be Not Working at All.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Grandfather, Father, Son, Grandson…Wood Lives


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

gone arrived cut glued sanded finished


----------



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2007)

wood:

buy, like, save, use?, buy more!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Heres my wifes : Draw It, Saw It, Awe It


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so glad this came out like this! Every one of these are special, kind a gives insight on each personal person. Now how come we did not think of this before ands make our own book entitled Lumberjock's ?
LOL! Any way I'd love to see some more. Here's the original link that got me going http://www.npr.org/programs/totn/features/2008/02/memoir/gallery/index.html
To FrankA and msDebbie P , I Have been singing what you wrote all day, Hubby states iIhave to knock it off unless i can sing tenor, ten or 15 miles away from home! Can't help myself. That was left wide open! 
PEACE!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol re: singing… uh oh… 
once that song gets in your head… you just can't get it out! 
I think some of the LumberJocks have been singing it for months!


----------



## againstthegrain (Feb 16, 2008)

Creativity is necessary to healthy life.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

"Knowledge isn't as important as imagination"


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Shopsmith five basic tools plus me


----------



## coolbreeze (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder…maybe, oh yeah! Nice.


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bull sugar Maple splinter punk Ash


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

O that's great , I'm gonna say that all day tomorrow , bullsugarmaple punk Ash 
walnut under my fingernails I FREAGIN LUV IT


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Build it…Give it for a smile…Make someone's day.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

missed nail hit finger try again


----------



## gusthehonky (Feb 26, 2008)

an exact match with "minor improvements"


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Which way did my finger go ?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

note to self; don't paint walnut


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Your life boring? Become a Lumberjock!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Purchase two pencils for each workstation.
Attach pencils to a short string.
Let string get caught in machine.
Watch fingers get slowly pulled in. 
Luckily wobble dado will not cut.
You learn so much from Lumberjocks.


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

Measure twice, cut, need new board


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

high shelf, need ladder, used chair
chair with wheels, knee versus concrete
concrete wins, knee hurts, wife laughs


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

rabbet joint, precut all, groove misaligned


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

wood putty and glue, need you!!!


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

Paint is great, hides my mistakes


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

plywood won't warp, except for me.


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

toybox for child, splinters for dad


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

It is all about the wood


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

File to fit, paint to hide.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Never, never, never, never paint walnut


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

"Can't forget … perfection is a myth"


----------



## webatxcent (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't claim this as I read it in a response to some forum message on LJ, but it is how I like to approach things…

When in doubt, make it stout.

My very first project as a teenager involved the use of wafer board and plans from one of the Popular XXX (Mechanics I think) magazine yearly plywood design contests they run. Poorly executed, the whole thing racked over until it collapsed. I cross to the other side of the aisle in HD when I pass wafer board, and to this day I always over engineer everything.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Build a box, get a bandsaw.
Bend a 2×4, get world fame.
Design a bookcase, get a


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Like I always say to my patient spouse. 
BUY IT!!!! I COULD BUILD ONE!


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

desk job suck, me want hammer


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

mind dreams, hand concieves, wife believes


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Power on…cut wood….power off


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Buy tools…sneak home…hide receipt


----------



## splitlogjock (Sep 14, 2007)

I bet you could sell those!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Dream it, Design it, Build it!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

never tell LumberJocks about painted walnut


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Walnut? Who said I liked Walnut?*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Walnut! You bet I like Walnut!*


----------



## NDwoodworker (Mar 5, 2008)

Knowledge, skill, creativity, and passion utilized


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I surfed. I ordered. I'm broke.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I wish I had that tool.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Maple Oak Cherry Walnut Pine recycle

Old door found in trash, I can use that wood.
This Pallet looks like Hickory
What can I do with the Hawthorne tree branch.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

Wood, like mind, terrible to waste


----------



## wirgit (Mar 19, 2008)

"Arbor nut fell into saw cabinet"


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

Imagination in bloom becomes and heirloom

"Arbor nut fell into saw cabinet", been there, done that.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

-too much coffee equals shaky hands

-power tools on, blades a' runnin'

-Hey, was that my finger again?

-Hon, what's the number to ER?

-hold on, gotta grab my coffee

-maybe I'll stick to hand tools

-man, that plane iron's really sharp

-I am a little accident proned…

-(jokes aside, I've still got'em all)... lol


----------



## ChasHutch (Mar 24, 2008)

Responses to my wife:

But, I need this tool, really!

I promise, I'll finish this weekend

and…

Thank you for believing in me


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Sell one box, justify entire shop.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

So many trees, so little carbide..


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Seed
Sapling
Tree
Lumber
Box
Heirloom


----------



## hobbylogger (Mar 26, 2008)

Stumbled upon wood, now I'm addicted!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

STOP! Look out for that ….......


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Found LumberJocks, Got addicted, Can't Stop

Gotta Stop, No Time in Shop


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Eyes heavy, need sleep, so what?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Honey, can I buy more tools?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm just amazed, leaves me dazed.

Lee


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm going downstairs to the shop.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Really dear, I can build that.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Main rule: No picture, didn't happen.


----------



## Islandwoodworker (Mar 24, 2008)

*No Ugly Wood! Some Just Prettyer!*


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd rather be covered in saw dust!


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Not promoting vulgarity but it seems that many 6 word chains of expletives creep into thought frequently.

Also, "Oops, at least I have firewood"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Only short one end.


----------



## nat42 (Mar 27, 2008)

My wife: like it make it !!!


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't do that, again.


----------



## JWW (Mar 28, 2008)

"Smooth face…..but has a knot"


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Just one more tool I promise.


----------



## JWW (Mar 28, 2008)

"I know it's around here someplace"


----------



## JWW (Mar 28, 2008)

"It used to be right here"


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I said this just today and laughed to myself when I realised it was six words!
Where have all my blades gone?
Peace!!!


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Idea.Build it.New idea.Build it.Need more room.Take down wall.Yes.New idea.Build it. (lol)


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

"Rip my bag and scare Jocks"


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Reading this thread, still laughing hard

Thank you Allison for posting this

The laughter is really good medicine


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

I still have all nine fingers


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

When in Rome--roam of course


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

It's suppose to look like that!


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

It was square during dry fitting.


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

cut it. cursed it, threw it, fixed it.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes dear, anything you want dear.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

I can build that for you!!!!! (but sadly they always say no)


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh yea, thats gonna hurt tomorrow


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Where did I put my pencil


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I come back often to read these, (besides the fact I get informed via e-mail) and I am in awe of some of these. I keep thinking that some would make great signs in someones place of business or at least in their shop. I also was going to type a couple of for instances, when I realized I could not just pick a few to high light. That, I just found out to be impossible. From the more serious, to the hilarious, I believe they are allll great. Patrick miles wrote," Bull sugar maple splinter punk ash," and for those that have read any of my posts you know I mention once in a while how shocked I can get at myself due to some of the expletives that I hear coming from myself when alone and in my shop. I now am trying to use Patricks 6 word story. I do not think that's what he had in mind when he wrote it. But when I say it out loud I find it perfect for me and a whole lot more nicer for those to hear if they happen to be around. So thanks to Patrick.
Now as far as MsDebbieP goes, I do not know where the "walnut" remarks originally started or what they mean for that matter. (I can guess) but I for one now can not help think of MsDebbieP and the other L.J.'s every time I hear the word walnut, or even see something made out of walnut, and I love that. When I am standing looking to purchase walnut or someone brings by a piece, and I get to chuckle and be asked "What is so funny Allison?"And I get to reply WITH A STRAIGHT FACE and with total honesty "I have no clue" I love it! So thanks for that. 
There are so many wonderful helpful people in this community, one could not ask for a better woodworking group, however with that said, there is the comical side of L.J.s so for one more 6 word story from myself, it would be (and said with a smile) "With Lumberjocks, You just never know!!!" 
PEACE!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

PEACE TO YOU MY DEAR !!!

I have walnut … All NOT painted.


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Chairish the journey of creating heirlooms!


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

Wooden wonder, leap from, my dream!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Procrastination not Good, Coulda- Shoulda- WOODA!

(wife says- coulda, shoulda, You'd better!)


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Sawdust footprints, It wasn't me dear.


----------



## sloupe (Apr 13, 2008)

From the forest comes joy - wood.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Wish I knew "WHAT IS IT"*


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Bandsaws fixed,
I'm back,
Watch out


----------



## Gemini (Jan 16, 2009)

pilot holes are mans best friend!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 16, 2009)

-chicks dig scars…. not missing fingers!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Wife was happy :-
*When I bought two air tickets*

Wife was not happy:-
*When I bought two new planes*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Too cold
Fingers froze
Numb toes.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Six words you DON'T tell to your SO….

Make it yourself or don't complain!!
Clean the shop or get out!!
Damn that was my good chisel!
It's not even freakin heavy wimp!!
Its not splotchy just looks uneaven!
Find my board stretcher please darling.


----------



## woodspyder (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes dear, I need new tools.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Woo Hoo My first Plane shaving.

I sneeze, and sawdust flies out.

Each scar, a record from projects.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

You Can Do It. Don't Fear.

Face that challenge then Cheer!

Ok, that was 12 words.. but hey, they were two six word lines. I only cut once and they both fit. Amazing. Wish my woodworking came out so well.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Money grows in trees. Keep planting.

Would you work for hard wood?

Would I? Of Course. I do!

Got Wood. She loved it. (Walnut)

Post Script. What where YOU THINKING?


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't decide; is it Lumberjocks worthy?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

How would a grownup do this?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I love trunnions…
Trunions love me..

W.C.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Two new handles one new head

Best damned hammer I ever had


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fill with half inch miter putty


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Words, words, words, words, words, words…


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

just follow the plans and succeed


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Honey Give Me Some More Projects


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Don't buy it, I'll build one. -SST


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

You Be a Jock You Rock


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Save food, to spend on wood.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I know I measured that twice.
(2 extra words - "I think")


----------



## garysharp (Nov 14, 2008)

"Life's complete when knowledge passes on".


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Six word stories are really funny


----------



## paintman (Nov 21, 2008)

blood, tears, oh well, something new


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I probably should learn how to count.


----------



## mfdjr (Nov 12, 2008)

it's a tool not a toy


----------



## mfdjr (Nov 12, 2008)

i need this to make money


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Allison:

Here is the painted Walnut Story


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Debbie did WHAT? and then didn't even get real WINE? oh for shame.. now I understand why she hides under that hat. lol


----------



## Zeke (Feb 11, 2008)

Woodworkers dream, bigger shop, more tools


----------



## romansfivefive (Jan 26, 2008)

old too soon, smart too late


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Good enough is never good enough.


----------



## chobbs66 (Sep 5, 2008)

When other people see your work:

"Looks as good as store bought!"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Most dust control devices really suck.

However, they must be turned on.

Making an attachment for my scrapers.

Then, one for my bench chisels.

My shop will be very clean.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Loved my son loved my son loved my son loved my wife and was loved by all of them nothing else matters.Alistair


----------



## kfrisbie (Jan 20, 2009)

Search, Read, Imagine, Envision, Plan, Build


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Plan to build, buy a plan.

years later…..

Built as planned, different from plan.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Functional art made out of wood.


----------



## phil619 (Dec 13, 2008)

You missed a spot.


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

Paint it! sorry can't help you.

Might not be very "words to live by" but its something I just cant do PAINT WOOD.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Dang it, I'm out of screws!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

( shoddy work comment by carpenters) can't see it from my house

work comes with a tailgate warranty

hide in wall , close it up


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

get your wife diamonds, sharpening stones


----------



## timrowledge (Sep 22, 2008)

Live Well. Love Well. Die Well.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

cut well, make well, sell well!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I tend to misplace my pencil….


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

get in

get off

get out


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

lesson learned. simplicity is deceptively complicated.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Long the craft, short the life


----------



## BigStick (Jan 16, 2009)

Knowledge Tricks finesse tweaking perfecting & forgiveness


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

starts bird's eye, finish fish eye


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

HAH, Woodworm that's funny, yet so true!


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

So many tools, so little money.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Tools everywhere, too cold to use

(I need a much hotter stove)


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

It's the smell of the wood.


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Not having to buy junk furniture.
Doug in AZ.


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Plan the work, work the plan. 
Doug in AZ.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

If u failed to plan, OK.
If u plan to fail, KO


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Toe kick that does not kick.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Band saw is fixed - Allison's back


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

There is no alternative for hardwork,
But there are alternatives for hardwood


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

My dovetail is not snugly fit?

*yes. because….*

Only pigeon fits the pigeon hole.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

A horse is a horse, ovcourse!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Do not drink and drive screws.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

workhorse does not work, woodworker does!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

*Can anyone reverse this sentence?:-*
"square peg* in *the round hole"


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Just thought I would start this up again. We have sooo many new Lumberjocks and Lumberjockette's that I would love to hear their wood working story's in 6 words. You game?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Projects problem solving better than politics


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

looks good.. to a blind man


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Found some junk, made a trunk!

Respirator busted, my lung is dusted.

Measure once; cut, cut, cut, cut…

Sand and finish??? That's YOUR job!!


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

i need that tool my dear


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Cut hair long, can't add back

You're standing on my air hose


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Six word story? No. Lazy haiku!

And I just read this on BilltheDiver's signature:
"Measure twice, cut once, count fingers"


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

can't now, in middle of glueup


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll give it a try later.


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Need more time in the shop!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm up. I'm out. I'm done.


----------



## AGriff (Sep 21, 2011)

Par bulla quod vita, cavo profundus!

(In study and life, dig deep!)


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

How'd I get a splinter there!!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

If this woodchuck could chuck wood


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Reading or posting, Lumberjocks is addicting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Put off starting - Rushed to finish!

- but I am trying to modify these tendencies!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Good enough for who it's for.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Plung, Fixedbase, D-Handle, Tablemounted, Trim, Router


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

It won't fit through the door!


----------



## kpo101 (Mar 15, 2011)

What is this little thingy for?

Why didn't I think of that


----------



## MakerofSawdust (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi. I'm Kevin. I'm a lumberjock.


----------



## Jacoblucas (Sep 28, 2011)

Planted, watered, erected, felled, and furniture


----------



## Neight (Nov 6, 2011)

Cut me some slack, I'm new


----------



## Wisconsinguy07 (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought it would be easier.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Where do I go from here?

How do I fix THIS problem?

Where did I put that tool?

To much fun being had here.
Hope everyone else is all right.
Catch you all at another time.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

"OK. I'll be in the basement."


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Woodworm here goes "hole round the in peg square"

Mine is: " Read the drawing, then cut wood!!"


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Thought I would run this by again. Its been a long time since this ran through and with all the tons of new members I would love to hear their 6 word story.

"New members, whats your woodworking story"


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

another mistake, time to fix it


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Some of these are profound, others are quite funny. Dont think I saw this one while perusing the list, so here's mine.

Cut three times, still too short


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

"I was taught, Now I train"

TO explain, I open my shop to others on Sunday mornings and train those without any experience in woodworking what to use and how to use tools.


----------



## emrhappy (Aug 12, 2012)

lol… joein10asee stole mine… I was working with my dad some years ago and I mitered some trim too short and he said "cut that sucker twice and its still too short"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I really need that new tool.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Can I have that new tool?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Please, please, please please, pretty please?


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

No fingerprints left. Just dried glue.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DNA left on all my work

I'm always bleeding


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

What made me think that'll work


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Give them what they want. (Not what they ask for)

Damn, that was 6 words when I counted in my head! hahah


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks for being on our show


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Help, I am a tool addict


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got to get the wood streacher


----------



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

what should I build this weekend?


----------



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, what a creative bunch. And I thought I was the writer. Haven't been on lumberjocks much lately, but just added a project. I've been busy marketing my fiction. The attic remodel is a new writing office for me. On Goodreads I know have 60 ratings with an avg of 4.40 stars over 16 titles. I'm all over the genre map. If you're not a reader, but your wife is (or husband) say, "Honey, would you check this guy out for me." Just put my name in the Amazon search window: Randy Attwood.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

On my gravestone it will say 
I TOLD YOU I WAS ILL !
Alistair


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Open a log, and find beauty.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

God makes it beautiful, I help.


----------



## daveator (Jun 20, 2011)

Found wood, happy smile, turned treasures.


----------



## Sandblastguy (Aug 14, 2012)

" you should see what I saw"


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Just had to say to you all these are all great. Whenever I think about the book or ding it on LJ's like this I find myself trying to speak in 6 word sentences. LOL! You all have been great, keep them coming!
"Can't say enough good about LJ'S"


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Where did that

```
#$$
```
@ thing go?


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Damn, cut it too long again.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The wind blew and ******************** flew.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

He who has the most tools


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweet music from my band…………saw.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Make dust, sweep floor, make dust.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Another one for the wood stove!!!!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

It brings a tombstone to mind: "I told you I was sick."


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

world champ in 34 seconds flat


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

Cut carefully…assemble with large mallet!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hold my beer, and watch this.
Bill


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Where did our friend Allison go?


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Hoping to die with ten fingers…


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Nothing's simple,- ain't that the truth.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

The slippery slope of hand planes


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Made box out of zebra wood.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Cut twice… and still too short


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Been there, done that !


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

Getting it there's, half the job

My motto, your deposit is important!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Measure twice, cut once, try again.


----------



## Violentlee (Dec 31, 2012)

Couldn't afford guitar; Made one. Bliss.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Stupid is as stupid does !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

How are your hammer's hanging; lumberbud's ?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Saw the wood would the saw.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

I feel more like writing a formula: (Daughter+Pinterest) + (Daddy+shop) = nailed it!


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

Honey, please call the ambulance again!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

When in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Project not finished, until it's finished.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

To find beauty, apply careful patience.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

I wonder what this button does.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Really …... How hard can it be?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

You ain't building a piano.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

You ain't building a piano.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a daughter of the same name but spelled different (Allyson). Shes a writer and a leagle eagle and always has a thousand words to say about everything but in the end she says, "AND THATS WHY WE ARE HERE!"


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a daughter of the same name but spelled different (Allyson). Shes a writer and a leagle eagle and always has a thousand words to say about everything but in the end she says, "AND THATS WHY WE ARE HERE!"


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a daughter of the same name but spelled different (Allyson). Shes a writer and a leagle eagle and always has a thousand words to say about everything but in the end she says, "AND THATS WHY WE ARE HERE!"


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Dang, unable to delete other post


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Dang, unable to delete other post


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

practice practice practice. oops. practice more.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

getting older,wood getting heavier


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

It was easier the first time.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Plenty of gear, completion not near.


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

Never cut the damn thing short!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Some people just won't follow the … rules.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

I'm so far behind, I think I'm in first place.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Somebody doesn't understand six wood stories.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't been here for awhile.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Hello Odie How are you doing.

It's been quite a while, huh.


----------



## AdirondackJeff (Dec 16, 2015)

"Too soon too old, too late too smart". 
Some used less than 6 words so I took advantage. Trying to keep things in balance.


----------



## Walrec (Jan 13, 2017)

Scuffs, Scrapes, Splinters, Stitches, Splints…........SMILES!!!


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Made average items stuff with nice handtools…....


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

Apprentice, learning from long dead masters.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't worry that will rub out.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Thought I'd stop by, say hi!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Where did I leave my keys?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Where does this extra piece go?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hammer won't work, need bigger one…


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I whacked my thumb, tossed hammer.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

Bulldogs chase cats in slow motion!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Allison! Hope you are well!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Monkey see, ehhh Monkey ate banana.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

What the heck does this do !!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Do NOT push that RED button


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Stop Saw just isn't worth it.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Life's too short for bad beer.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Life's too bad for short beers ;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"You might be a ***********************************, IF….'


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Saw dust is real man glitter.

Not poor workmanship, it's just rustic.

Teach a child a lifelong skill.

Introduce someone to love of woodworking.


----------

